# Well live and learn I guess



## TimEwers (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd say do not order from this company

Plastic scale model kits store | Scale-Model-Kits.com

Been a month now and no kit even with regular airmail it should not have taken this long. The one email I got they say It was delivered but I got no notice on my door or in the mail box, and with my hours that is how I would know.

Good thing it was only 16$ that I'm out.

But Does anybody know anything about this company? they show they have the same kit in stock and I really would like to get that kit which is the yak 21

Roll Models : Search


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't know of them. Did you pay thru Pay Pal???? If you did, you do have recourse.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, if you used PayPal you have recourse. I usually buy from Sprue Brothers, they are quite good.

I would suggest however, that you post stuff like this in the modeling section.


----------



## bob3170 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have purchased quite a few items from Roll Models, and have always gotten good service. 

Now, just because they have something listed, doesn't mean they have it in stock, I suspect a phone call would be all that is needed to verify. 

If you do use them, and place an order online, you will get an email stating it will be 2-4 weeks before your order is ready to be shipped, I have never had to wait that long, in fact most of the orders I've placed were delivered in less than 2 weeks. 

I think that on rarer or less popular items they order them from the distributor as orders are placed, and the 2-4 weeks is a cushion.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 1, 2011)

Whenever possible I do all my online ordering from Roll Models. They seem to have the best prices, competative shipping and a better selection than some others.


----------

